# ESTO ES NORMAL??? LA PUTA MIERDA DE AGENTES QUE TENEMOS



## Lord Hades (29 Mar 2022)

5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA

Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

NI JUGANDO A LA PLAYSTATION JUEGAS TAN MAL.................
A MI CUANDO ME REGALARON LA PISTOLA DE COWBOY DE PEQUEÑO TAMBIEN HACIA LO MISMO JAJAJAJAJAJA PEGAR SALTITOS Y DISPARAR


----------



## moromierda (29 Mar 2022)

A mesmo si lacabaron as balas, amego.


----------



## -carrancas (29 Mar 2022)

lo mejor, como desaparece de escena la charo


----------



## Lord Hades (29 Mar 2022)

EL TIO VA A MATAR Y LA GUARRA EMPODERADA SOLO GRITA Y DISPARA PEOR QUE UN VIEJO CON PARKINSON....................

PREFIERO DEFENDERME SOLO Y NO LLAMAR A LA POLICIA O LA GUARRA CIVIL


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (29 Mar 2022)

Efectuaron disparos en zonas no vitales, como el cerebro. Causa de la muerte: desconocida errr ....covid.


----------



## belenus (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Mar 2022)

Si el tipo hubiera querido ir a por ella de verdad, la habria rajado de oreja a oreja.


----------



## DMYS (29 Mar 2022)

Más que puta mierda de agentes, yo diría que lo que tenemos es una puta mierda de leyes. El que estaba sobreprotegido por la ley en ese momento, era el agresor de los cuchillos. Quienes estaban desprotegidos judicialmente eran los agentes si le disparaban en una zona vital.

Es normal que prefieras arriesgarte a una cuchillada que a 15 años de prisión por hacer tu trabajo.


----------



## Knightfall (29 Mar 2022)

Hss disparado alguna vez? Ya me gustaria verte en su lugar


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si el tipo hubiera querido ir a por ella de verdad, la habria rajado de oreja a oreja.



El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.

Olé sus ovarios. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.


----------



## Lord Hades (29 Mar 2022)

DMYS dijo:


> Más que puta mierda de agentes, yo diría que lo que tenemos es una puta mierda de leyes. El que estaba sobreprotegido por la ley en ese momento, era el agresor de los cuchillos. Quienes estaban desprotegidos judicialmente eran los agentes si le disparaban en una zona vital.
> 
> Es normal que prefieras arriesgarte a una cuchillada que a 15 años de prisión por hacer tu trabajo.



EN UN PAIS CON LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, EL AGENTE TENDRÍA LIBERTAD PARA DISPARAR Y EL AGRESOR HUBIERA ACABADO MUERTO IPSO FACTO.



Knightfall dijo:


> Hss disparado alguna vez? Ya me gustaria verte en su lugar



YO NO SOY POLICIA NI GUARDIA CIVIL NI ME HAN """"ENTRENADO"""" PARA ESO. 

HABRÍA QUE VER QUE TIPO DE ENTRENO A HECHO ESA TIA VIENDO *EL CHISTE DE REQUISITOS QUE TIENEN ALGUNOS SOLO POR TENER COÑO*.


----------



## Lord Hades (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



AL CÉSAR LO QUE ES DEL CÉSAR...

YO MI TRABAJO LO HAGO IMPECABLE Y POR ESO ME PAGAN BIEN POR ELLO.

PERO TE ASEGURO QUE DISPARARIA MEJOR QUE ESA EMPODERADA


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Hss disparado alguna vez? Ya me gustaria verte en su lugar



Ha disparado con la PS desde en el sofá de casa, con un colacao en la mano y unas campurrianas en la mesa al lado de la bolsa de doritos.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> AL CÉSAR LO QUE ES DEL CÉSAR...
> 
> YO MI TRABAJO LO HAGO IMPECABLE Y POR ESO ME PAGAN BIEN POR ELLO.
> 
> PERO TE ASEGURO QUE DISPARARIA MEJOR QUE ESA EMPODERADA



Los cojones.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

DMYS dijo:


> Más que puta mierda de agentes, yo diría que lo que tenemos es una puta mierda de leyes. El que estaba sobreprotegido por la ley en ese momento, era el agresor de los cuchillos. Quienes estaban desprotegidos judicialmente eran los agentes si le disparaban en una zona vital.
> 
> Es normal que prefieras arriesgarte a una cuchillada que a 15 años de prisión por hacer tu trabajo.



me la sudan los agentes.
me dan asquito.


----------



## Knightfall (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> EN UN PAIS CON LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, EL AGENTE TENDRÍA LIBERTAD PARA DISPARAR Y EL AGRESOR HUBIERA ACABADO MUERTO IPSO FACTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por tanto hablas desde la ignorancia del tema, dispararle a alguien no es solo apretar el disparador, entras en efecto túnel y te tienes que regir por los principios de proporcionalidad, congruencia y oportunidad para no acabar en la cárcel. La agente ha resuelto correctamente


----------



## Chapapote1 (29 Mar 2022)

En USA le hubieran cosido a tiros.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.
> 
> Olé sus ovarios. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.



Estoy en un sillon de escritorio. Por aclarar la situacion.


----------



## elena francis (29 Mar 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Estoy en un sillon de escritorio. Por aclarar la situacion.



Es verdad. A ti que eres un forero de pro te puedo conceder el beneficio de la duda...


----------



## Cimbrel (29 Mar 2022)

Tenéis un concepto un poco desviado de lo que es disparar una pistola semi automática. Un puto niño de 8 años lo haría bien si se le dan 4 clases en el campo de tiro.
Para empezar, el retroceso de una pistola de ese calible es NULO, con lo que siquiera acariciando el gatillo ya disparas. Después, no veo una posición de tiro frente a un atacante potencialmente mortal, la charo se dedica a correr como alma que lleva el diablo frente a un SEÑOR MAYOR de 55 años. Disparando a tientas sin tener en cuenta a su compañero, que está justo detrás, ni el rebote de la bala en el pavimento.


MUY, MUY, MUY MALA ACTUACIÓN.


----------



## Knightfall (29 Mar 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Tenéis un concepto un poco desviado de lo que es disparar una pistola semi automática. Un puto niño de 8 años lo haría bien si se le dan 4 clases en el campo de tiro.
> Para empezar, el retroceso de una pistola de ese calible es NULO, con lo que siquiera acariciando el gatillo ya disparas. Después, no veo una posición de tiro frente a un atacante potencialmente mortal, la charo se dedica a correr como alma que lleva el diablo frente a un SEÑOR MAYOR de 55 años. Disparando a tientas sin tener en cuenta a su compañero, que está justo detrás, ni el rebote de la bala en el pavimento.
> 
> 
> MUY, MUY, MUY MALA ACTUACIÓN.



Depende del.modelo de la pistola, si la tienes en simple o doble acción... no tienes en cuenta el tener que disparar intentando apuntar a zonas no letales en estrés extremo


----------



## Plvs Vltra (29 Mar 2022)

Hezpañiordos hezpañiordando


----------



## El pernales (29 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Depende del.modelo de la pistola, si la tienes en simple o doble acción... no tienes en cuenta el tener que disparar intentando apuntar a zonas no letales en estrés extremo



Las pistolas de la GC son Beretta 92.


----------



## BajandoAlNorte (29 Mar 2022)

Lamentable. Todos ellos sin excepción. Ella, por tener que usar la pistola, sin necesidad y por hacerlo de esa forma tan ridícula. 
La cla a la misma altura o peor.


----------



## Protos (29 Mar 2022)

pero le habrá rozado, no? porque después sigue andando tan normal.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Mar 2022)

Dispararon a zonas no vitales....pero si ella va moviendo el arma para todas partes que ya no sabe ni para donde dispara. Aún se puede dar gracias de la zona y la hora y que no hubiese transeuntes que pudiesen recibir algún tiro perdido. Y al final seis agentes y ni aún así se atreven. Podía haberse ido andando tranquilamente, que no se preocupase que no se iban a atrever a inmovilizarlo. Con agentes así normal que haya cada vez más delincuentes, el problema cuando es la norma y no la excepción. Disparar corriendo hacia atrás o disparando cuando corres de lado es no tener ni la menor idea de lo que se hace, por mucho que se quiera justificar lo injustifable hasta el absurdo. No se puede disparar por disparar, eso es cierto, pero si lleva un cuchillo y va hacia ti, te quedas quieto y apuntas para saber donde disparas, no vas corriendo a saltatitos mientras disparas una y otra vez porque esa bala puede acabar en cualquier parte, desde su compañero que está detrás, hasta en algún transeunte.


----------



## Manoliko (29 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Hss disparado alguna vez? Ya me gustaria verte en su lugar



Yo no podría estar en su lugar porque no pasaría las duras pruebas físicas que exigen a los honbres. Y esa mujer tampoco debería estar porque tampoco las ha pasado, ha entrado por el cupo para mujeres.

Las pruebas físicas son para eso. Dos tíos en buenas condiciones físicas y con porras deberían ser capaces de reducir a un tipo solo y desarmado (al principio no saca la navaja) sin necesidad de disparar.

El tipo no se acerca esgrimiendo ningún arma, le dispara porque si. Y si disparas hazlo bien. A las piernas si puedes, pero bien, no mientras corres despavorida. Que se supone que esta gente hace prácticas de tiro.

Extremadamente lamentable y vergonzoso todo.


----------



## Evil_ (29 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo??????
No se corta ni queriendo.


----------



## wanamaker (29 Mar 2022)

Lo mas putapenico es el titular del panfleto y sus disparos a "zonas no vitales".
Dispara al torso, que es donde enseñan a disparar. Lo que pasa es que tiene una mala punteria increible, ademas de peligrosa, porque se podria haber cargado a un compañero.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (29 Mar 2022)

No será la pistola del Duck Hunt?


----------



## trolero (29 Mar 2022)

Dejar a las mujeres en la Guardia Civil es asegurar una escalada de armas y tiros. A ese delincuente cualquier pareja de guardias de verdad lo habrían reducido en cero coma. Con las mujeres hay que darles tiros, que es lo que nuestro Tribunal Supremo siempre ha criticado. A ver ahora como cambia de criterio.


----------



## chemarin (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Y lo peor es que con lo mal que disparaba la tipeja fácilmente podría haberle volado la cabeza apuntando a la luna.


----------



## fieraverde (29 Mar 2022)

La tía será mala o la actuación habrá sido putapenica, pero ha disparado eh , que aquí mas de uno y más de mil se hubiesen hecho caquita en los pantalones en una situación asi .. y lo de apuntar donde quieras en una situación así... MIS COJONES.


----------



## randomizer (29 Mar 2022)

Eso me ha matao


----------



## Manoliko (29 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> La tía será mala o la actuación habrá sido putapenica, pero ha disparado eh , que aquí mas de uno y más de mil se hubiesen hecho caquita en los pantalones en una situación asi .. y lo de apuntar donde quieras en una situación así... MIS COJONES.



Son Profesinales, se supone que están preparados para una situación así. Sin embargo cualquier quinqui lo habría hecho mejor. El tipo que desobedece a esa zorra que le está disparando si tiene dos cojones.

Ha disparado porque está muerta de miedo, que es justo lo contrario a lo que tú quieres ver. Muerta de miedo por un tipo que se le acerca desarmado. Y encima se pone a pegar tiros sin apuntar bien y mientras corre, que podría haberle dado a cualquiera.


----------



## Cens0r (29 Mar 2022)

¿Con un par de lazos para perros no lo hubieran hecho mejor y más fácilmente?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Lo he visto esta mañana en tv, que vergüenza ajena me ha dado, parece que están bailando.

De 5 disparos 1 en la pierna, imaginaos si hay más gente por aquí a la que podrían haber recibido impactos de las balas perdidas.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Dejar a las mujeres en la Guardia Civil es asegurar una escalada de armas y tiros. A ese delincuente cualquier pareja de guardias de verdad lo habrían reducido en cero coma. Con las mujeres hay que darles tiros, que es lo que nuestro Tribunal Supremo siempre ha criticado. A ver ahora como cambia de criterio.



esa escalada nos beneficia
ya solo queda pillar pistola
asi que adelante

feminas al poder!!
machote al machete. !!!


----------



## Demi Grante (29 Mar 2022)

¿Pero por qué le quitan el cuchillo cuando se estaba intentando suicidar? Joder, ese era el momento más crítico en el que había que haber parado para tomar el control y pedir la llegada de negociadores o llamar a los geos para que se vayan preparando, pero sobre todo de mantener la calma.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Mar 2022)

No os hagáis mucha sangre que en el futuro será peor, esa Charo será racializada con cuerpo no estandarizado, o sea una negraca más gorda que un tonel, como en los Uesei porque vámos copiando lo peor.


----------



## IMPULSES (29 Mar 2022)

Que Paco , todo.....por dios.
En fin, sin comentarios.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Mar 2022)

Lo primero que cambiaría es la Ley, en este caso tiene un cuchillo así que más de un disparo en la pierna es pasarse, si se sigue acercando ahí no vacilo yo aunque seguramente me arrepienta durante los 2 o 3 años que dure mi juicio, a la cabeza y problema resuelto.

Cuando el tipo porta pistola el caso si que se vuelve complejo, ahí lo que debería de ser es disparo a la cabeza sin contemplaciones, en USA desde luego no se lo piensan y así debería de ser, si encañonas a un policía tiene que ser ya una cuestión de ver quien es más rápido, tú o él, no de que el policía piense "a ver si acabo preso, o cuántos disgustos me va a costar cargarme al energúmeno este?" esas décimas de segundo que se te pasa eso por la cabeza son la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.

Me gustaría ver a los sres. jueces y legisladores en esta situación, de hecho las cosas solo cambian en los raros casos que a estos apoderados les toca la realidad cotidiana de cerca, como que el coche que roban fue el suyo y casualmente lo habían dejado suelto al autor 2 semanas atrás-


----------



## Kerdo (29 Mar 2022)

La policia "reduce", si el tio al final se sienta por voluntad propia...


----------



## |||||||| (29 Mar 2022)

jojojo, el compañero de la charopicoleta estaba ACOJONADO, pero no del agresor, sino de su propia compañera, que se puso a disparar mientras daba saltitos de aquí para allá... todas esas balas perdidas podían haber acabado en una auténtica carnicería.

El picoleto ese ha vuelto a nacer.


----------



## vinavil (29 Mar 2022)

Que circo.


----------



## fieraverde (29 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo primero que cambiaría es la Ley, en este caso tiene un cuchillo así que más de un disparo en la pierna es pasarse, si se sigue acercando ahí no vacilo yo aunque seguramente me arrepienta durante los 2 o 3 años que dure mi juicio, a la cabeza y problema resuelto.
> 
> Cuando el tipo porta pistola el caso si que se vuelve complejo, ahí lo que debería de ser es disparo a la cabeza sin contemplaciones, en USA desde luego no se lo piensan y así debería de ser, si encañonas a un policía tiene que ser ya una cuestión de ver quien es más rápido, tú o él, no de que el policía piense "a ver si acabo preso, o cuántos disgustos me va a costar cargarme al energúmeno este?" esas décimas de segundo que se te pasa eso por la cabeza son la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.
> 
> Me gustaría ver a los sres. jueces y legisladores en esta situación, de hecho las cosas solo cambian en los raros casos que a estos apoderados les toca la realidad cotidiana de cerca, como que el coche que roban fue el suyo y casualmente lo habían dejado suelto al autor 2 semanas atrás-



Hombre pues claro que se te pasa , a ver si te crees que aún así , no le va a tener que tocar dar explicaciones..


----------



## Tackler (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Tu cerebro se ha parado a pensar que si le da en la pierna es porque es lo que buscaba? De hecho es el protocolo a seguir. Y para colmo la llamas Charo cuando es la policía más válida de todos los que salen en ese vídeo. Ella se lo guisa ella se lo come y cumpliendo la ley.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



jajajajajajaj...de vergüenza ajena. Corren y pegan como putas mariconas.¡ Cuanta calle les falta a los tontos uniformados estos !


----------



## Tackler (29 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Son Profesinales, se supone que están preparados para una situación así. Sin embargo cualquier quinqui lo habría hecho mejor. El tipo que desobedece a esa zorra que le está disparando si tiene dos cojones.
> 
> Ha disparado porque está muerta de miedo, que es justo lo contrario a lo que tú quieres ver. Muerta de miedo por un tipo que se le acerca desarmado. Y encima se pone a pegar tiros sin apuntar bien y mientras corre, que podría haberle dado a cualquiera.



Desarmado dices? Graduate la vista porque desarmado no va, lleva un cuchillo.


Veo que aparte de que no pasarías las pruebas de los hombres tampoco pasarías la de visión... Válgame el señor.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Hombre pues claro que se te pasa , a ver si te crees que aún así , no le va a tener que tocar dar explicaciones..



Ya, pero imagino que cambia la cosa según países vs España, en USA las explicaciones que das que es casi de informe rutinario "el agresor negrito comenzó a disparar hacia nosotros, lo abatimos, caso cerrado" que en España que tienes que ir con el meado en la punta y donde el delincuente pareces tú, que si no te sale muy bien la comparecencia te espera un via crucis judicial e igual al final todo se salda razonablemente pero es que andar con la mosca de si vas a ir preso o no, inhabilitación etc no es plato de buen gusto.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> No os hagáis mucha sangre que en el futuro será peor, esa Charo será racializada con cuerpo no estandarizado, o sea una negraca más gorda que un tonel, como en los Uesei porque vámos copiando lo peor.



peor ? solo veo ventajas


----------



## Eremita (29 Mar 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> La tía será mala o la actuación habrá sido putapenica, pero ha disparado eh , que aquí mas de uno y más de mil se hubiesen hecho caquita en los pantalones en una situación asi .. y lo de apuntar donde quieras en una situación así... MIS COJONES.



Aquí está lleno todo de expertos. Esta el experto del adiestramiento y la posición de tiro, el experto de la simple o doble acción del arma, el experto que resuelve lo de simple o doble acción diciendo la charrasca que lleváis los jundos, el experto del podéis dar a alguien...con la munición que usáis blindada que atraviesa personas como mantequilla y rebota como la goma...me ha faltado la opinión del Dr. Carballo como pistolologo.

Disfrute el garrulismo extremo del borrego opinador, e imagine la sarta de gilipolleces que podría estar tragando, cuando "hopinan" de un tema que V. desconozca totalmente.
Tampoco se trata de ser cruel con ellos.


----------



## Tackler (29 Mar 2022)

El problema es que una escopeta a distancia corta o media directamente amputa todo lo que toque. Es demasiado brutal.


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Mar 2022)

Vaya mierda, un tiro en la pierna, con lo que me gusta ver a esos hijos de puta caer cuando le revientan la cabeza.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Pues hombre, yo creo que no lo hacen mal, el problema es que intentan pararle sin matarle. Y la vida real es caótica. No verás nada así en EE.UU., porque allí le descerrajan 20 tiros y a otra cosa.


----------



## Tackler (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno visto así prefiero el inmovilizador eléctrico, la escopeta mejor para Big deals. El taser es muy útil en esas situaciones contra locos, le disparas y tu compañero te cubre con la pistola por si acaso y listo. Nadie dispara munición letal y nadie tiene que salir corriendo. A ver cuando dotan a todos los policías con ello.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo primero que cambiaría es la Ley, en este caso tiene un cuchillo así que más de un disparo en la pierna es pasarse, si se sigue acercando ahí no vacilo yo aunque seguramente me arrepienta durante los 2 o 3 años que dure mi juicio, a la cabeza y problema resuelto.
> 
> Cuando el tipo porta pistola el caso si que se vuelve complejo, ahí lo que debería de ser es disparo a la cabeza sin contemplaciones, en USA desde luego no se lo piensan y así debería de ser, si encañonas a un policía tiene que ser ya una cuestión de ver quien es más rápido, tú o él, no de que el policía piense "a ver si acabo preso, o cuántos disgustos me va a costar cargarme al energúmeno este?" esas décimas de segundo que se te pasa eso por la cabeza son la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.
> 
> Me gustaría ver a los sres. jueces y legisladores en esta situación, de hecho las cosas solo cambian en los raros casos que a estos apoderados les toca la realidad cotidiana de cerca, como que el coche que roban fue el suyo y casualmente lo habían dejado suelto al autor 2 semanas atrás-



En EE.UU. basta con que el tipo amenace con un destornillador para que lo cosan a balazos. Lo cual es una salvajada, en particular cuando a quien matan es un enfermo mental.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Mar 2022)

aqui el héroe es el que le quita el cuchillo con la porra, la charo por cuotas penosa la intervención...histérica, disparando a no se sabe donde con el otro compañero en el fondo....


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> EN UN PAIS CON LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, EL AGENTE TENDRÍA LIBERTAD PARA DISPARAR Y EL AGRESOR HUBIERA ACABADO MUERTO IPSO FACTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que nos faltaba ya, que los canicías inútiles que tenemos en españa tuviesen via libre para disparar a troche y moche


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



Los warriors del teclado, que lo ven todo facilísimo...


----------



## keler (29 Mar 2022)

Pues a mi me parece una buena intervención, aunque no pierdo de vista que esos cuatro disparos podían haber terminado en la cabeza de algún ciudadano. La agente le echó un par de cojones.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> peor ? solo veo ventajas



Y eso? Por alguna perversión al estilo pedro jota Ramírez?


----------



## mvpower (29 Mar 2022)

Torrente al lado es un profesional.. Estos canis cada día peor , me pregunto si valdrán para algo, son lo más vaciado de la sociedad


----------



## pepe01 (29 Mar 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Tenéis un concepto un poco desviado de lo que es disparar una pistola semi automática. Un puto niño de 8 años lo haría bien si se le dan 4 clases en el campo de tiro.
> Para empezar, el retroceso de una pistola de ese calible es NULO, con lo que siquiera acariciando el gatillo ya disparas. Después, no veo una posición de tiro frente a un atacante potencialmente mortal, la charo se dedica a correr como alma que lleva el diablo frente a un SEÑOR MAYOR de 55 años. Disparando a tientas sin tener en cuenta a su compañero, que está justo detrás, ni el rebote de la bala en el pavimento.
> 
> 
> MUY, MUY, MUY MALA ACTUACIÓN.



Mis dies, el compañero está vivo de milagro, en la tele nadie habla de donde se fueron las cuatro balas perdidas, sino de lo proactiva que fue la agente y de paso comentar que está de prácticas por si acaso.


----------



## SineOsc (29 Mar 2022)

Al menos ha disparado y ha atinado al menos uno, porque otros ni eso.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Y eso? Por alguna perversión al estilo pedro jota Ramírez?



jajaja
no ,
mas facil sera aplaudirles la cara a los tiranos.


----------



## Alf_ET (29 Mar 2022)

Joder la barby disparando de lado con una mano mientras salta atrás. Parece una película de Resident Evil.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Mar 2022)

Pues le ha echado ovarios y le ha salvado la vida al notas, porque si le hubiera tirado a la cabeza nadie la hubiera culpado.


----------



## harrysas (29 Mar 2022)

En EE.UU ya seria difunto.


----------



## Smoker (29 Mar 2022)

Jajjajajaj


----------



## plimapower (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Suena a pistola de bolas…


----------



## fayser (29 Mar 2022)

Qué putos inútiles.


----------



## fayser (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.
> 
> *Olé sus ovarios*. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.



¿Por qué usáis esa gilipollez de "los ovarios"?

Se dice *OLÉ SUS COJONES*, y es una frase hecha, no significa que "tenga huevos" igual que "buenos días" no significa que haga buen día ni "eres un cornudo" que tenga cuernos.

Y cojones no ha tenido ninguno, se la liado a pegar tiros y gritos como una histérica.

Habrás visto que al final le desarman con una puta porra extensible, sin más historias.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.
> 
> Olé sus ovarios. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.



No veía la misma actitud cuando los agentes se enfrentaban a los Yihadistas y los acusaban de gatillo fácil. Claro que aquí como es un "maltratador" todo vale.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Por qué usáis esa gilipollez de "los ovarios"?
> 
> Se dice *OLÉ SUS COJONES*, y es una frase hecha, no significa que "tenga huevos" igual que "buenos días" no significa que haga buen día ni "eres un cornudo" que tenga cuernos.
> 
> ...



porque son feministas en la intimidad.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> No veía la misma actitud cuando los agentes se enfrentaban a los Yihadistas y los acusaban de gatillo fácil. Claro que aquí como es un "maltratador" todo vale.



segun canal 5 tv
era un morapio que queria aprovecharse de una chica.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



No le veo la gracia para reirse, imbécil.
Era una chica Guardia Civil en prácticas, el puto agresor se dirige al trote hacia ella, si no llega a sacar la pistola se la carga.
Nunca has disparado, verdad? Y con pistola menos. Y viendo un tipo que va hacia tí corriendo para matarte, sacar la pistola, quitar el seguro y disparar buscando zonas no letales pues si no te meten en la cárcel este gobierno cabrón menos aún.


----------



## myles (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



Muy difícil lo que ha hecho.
1ª Manejar una RS con cierta templanza.
2ª Disparar abajo y acertar en un punto no vital...... CORRIENDO.
3ª Mantener el control de situación, le hace un quiebro y tira nuevamente.
4ª Crear posición dominante se aleja metros para tener tiempo para nuevos disparos y a la vez que sus disparos sean RECTOS,ya que sus compañeros están en el lado dcho de la calle.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2022)

A mi me parece no proporcional atacar con un arma de fuego a un atacante con arma blanca.

Si te viene un tio con arma blanca puedes defenderte mediante tecnicas letales de artes marciales que ademas forman parte de la formacion de la policia.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ha disparado con la PS desde en el sofá de casa, con un colacao en la mano y unas campurrianas en la mesa al lado de la bolsa de doritos.



La actuación de la chica a sido lamentable.
Con algo de mala suerte le hubiera dado a su compañero.
Da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2022)

A mi me parece no proporcional atacar con un arma de fuego a un atacante con arma blanca.

Si te viene un tio con arma blanca puedes defenderte mediante tecnicas letales de artes marciales que ademas forman parte de la formacion de la policia


Tackler dijo:


> Tu cerebro se ha parado a pensar que si le da en la pierna es porque es lo que buscaba? De hecho es el protocolo a seguir. Y para colmo la llamas Charo cuando es la policía más válida de todos los que salen en ese vídeo. Ella se lo guisa ella se lo come y cumpliendo la ley.





El protocolo a seguir por las narices un ataque con arma blanca no es proporcional pararlo con arma de fuego.

Hay que usar artes marciales.

Para ponerse a pegar tiros no necesitamos policias que cobren 2000 euros al mes, si esa es la formacion que tenemos arreglados vamos.


----------



## ironpipo (29 Mar 2022)

Para esta mierda es que opositan y pasan pruebas físicas y mentales del copón? 

Cualquier energúmeno con cojones que no sabe la constitución, ni jamás ha hecho una dominada ni ha corrido media maratón, acojona viva a Toda una brigada de agentes "sobradamente preparados" 

El lol supremo habría sido que en su delirio charil, le hubiese pegao un tiro al otro madero de mierda. 

Y a esos que dicen "ehg que la leyes no les protegen y por eso no se pueden cargar a nadie..." Pues si no les gusta la ley, que no se metan a maderos.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (29 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Muy difícil lo que ha hecho.
> 1ª Manejar una RS con cierta templanza.
> 2ª Disparar abajo y acertar en un punto no vital...... CORRIENDO.
> 3ª Mantener el control de situación, le hace un quiebro y tira nuevamente.
> 4ª Crear posición dominante se aleja metros para tener tiempo para nuevos disparos y a la vez que sus disparos sean RECTOS,ya que sus compañeros están en el lado dcho de la calle.



Entonces podemos aceptar que sea ella la que en caso de necesidad vaya a salvarte a ti.
Cuando firmamos??
Yo estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## follacabras (29 Mar 2022)

Ya llegaron los Harrys de burbuja
Por supuesto, le hubieran pegado un tiro entre ceja y ceja del tipejo en cuestión
Luego está la realidad que si por lo que fuera los agentes se cargan al tipo estarían con una información reservada en la que irian a por ellos como no hay dios.
Pero en fin


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Mar 2022)

El tio queria un suicidio por Cops a la americana y se ha encontrado con una charo española. Ya ni suicidarse dignamente se puede


----------



## Terminus (29 Mar 2022)

Llega a ser negro y no ceno


----------



## Donnie (29 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Bueno visto así prefiero el inmovilizador eléctrico, la escopeta mejor para Big deals. El taser es muy útil en esas situaciones contra locos, le disparas y tu compañero te cubre con la pistola por si acaso y listo. Nadie dispara munición letal y nadie tiene que salir corriendo. *A ver cuando dotan a todos los policías con ello*.



Están trabajando en ello.


----------



## Murnau (29 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Tu cerebro se ha parado a pensar que si le da en la pierna es porque es lo que buscaba? De hecho es el protocolo a seguir. Y para colmo la llamas Charo cuando es la policía más válida de todos los que salen en ese vídeo. Ella se lo guisa ella se lo come y cumpliendo la ley.



A oler bragas al ignore payaso.


----------



## milhu (29 Mar 2022)

patetico


----------



## milhu (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



pasa pa la cocina que se quemaa la tarta


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ha disparado con la PS desde en el sofá de casa, con un colacao en la mano y unas campurrianas en la mesa al lado de la bolsa de doritos.



Buuuf, cuanto tópico de primero de burbuga junto. Que no me disgusta, ojo, pero más de dos seguidos en un mismo mensaje me empalaga.


----------



## Setapéfranses (29 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Problem??????

El pais lo hace la gente amego..... es normal amego..


----------



## Critikalspanish (29 Mar 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Llega a ser negro y no ceno



Si es negro acaba masturbado en vez de baleado.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (30 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Hss disparado alguna vez? Ya me gustaria verte en su lugar



hoy disparé 120 cartuchos para ser específico. Esa tía no debería de poder portar un arma.



elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



como en las pelis de marvel


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Mar 2022)

En la huelga de camioneros ya se ha visto pa lo que valen


----------



## Jordanpt (30 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajaja
> no ,
> mas facil sera aplaudirles la cara a los tiranos.



No hombre, las cuotas no son para protegerlos a ellos, ahí entran ya los Navy seal. 

Para ejemplo tenemos a los guardaespaldas de la montero, ahí el feminismo se deja a un lado.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Mar 2022)

Vergüenza ajena. Vaya unos putos inutiles de los cojones. La tia esa, ¿ para que coño se mete a poli si luego no sabe reaccionar a ese tipo de situaciones?

Y visto como estaba el agresor, las condiciones y su falta de reflejos, ¿porque cojones no ha ido uno de los agentes por detras para reducirle y retirarle el punzon?

Tenemos a una policia que no solo es inutil, sino que ademas cobarde. Normal que vengan los moros y los guiris a liarla.


----------



## Mink (30 Mar 2022)

Paso de citar a todos los que se lo merecen, pero por si no os dais cuenta ese hombre se está intentando suicidar. En usa lo llaman suicide by cop de lo comun que es, es decir, suicidio por policia.
Lo que aqui en españa, a pesar de estar en la puta mierda, almenos los policias no son tan malos y retrasados como los yankis, que tienen licencia para matar a la minima que intuyan cualquier tipo de arma, sea pistola, cuchillo, destornillador, grapadora, un palo, cuchara...
Y mejor que sea asi, porque sino veriamos ejecuciones diarias por las calles, recordad que los menas y todos estos criminales foraneos tienen proteccion especial, el comodin del racismo, y con ellos si que se lo pensarian 20 veces antes de disparar, con el español medio no tanto.


----------



## Maerum (30 Mar 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> En USA le hubieran cosido a tiros.



Siempre sale el típico retrasado "es que en usa lo hubieran cosido a tiros" que cojones nos importa lo que hagan en usa, estamos en España.


----------



## XRL (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.
> 
> Olé sus ovarios. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.



los policías y guardia civiles que están en la calle tendrían que saber pegarse y tendrían que ser hombres de 22 a 35-40 años,luego a oficinas

hay muchos que hacen artes marciales y a estos borrachos los revientan con 2 hostias aunque tengan una navaja

ves esos del mma y demás? esos revientan a cualquiera que vaya con un cuchillo de 1 o 2 hostias así sin pensárselo


----------



## XRL (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



el tio al final se raja la barriga y el cuello o lo intenta?


----------



## McNulty (30 Mar 2022)

10 policías para arrestar a un viejo de 60 años.  

Normal que haya cada vez más menas haciendo lo que les sale de la polla, saben que la poli hezpañola no vale ni para abono.


----------



## SPQR (30 Mar 2022)

Compañera, quita (de ahí que te doy)...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Mar 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> lo mejor, como desaparece de escena la charo



El otro día salia de casa y me cruce con cuatro guardias civiles subiendo por las escaleras, dos hombres y dos mujeres. Me quedé en el rellano a ver que hacían y fueron a casa de una vecina para ver si estaba bien. Llamaban a la puerta y decian "abra la puerta, solo queremos comprobar que está bien".

No quise escuchar mas porque vi rápido de que iba el tema y no me interesó, pero me llamó la atención el aspecto físico de las dos guardias. Eran dos botijos muy bajitas y entradas en carnes. No me cuadró nada, recuerdo que hace veinte años las pruebas físicas para entrar ahí eran exigentes y estas no creo que sean capaces ni de correr cien metros.

Ya me direis que pueden hacer estas si se tuvieran que enfrentar a un mostrenco medio loco de 120 kilos.


----------



## Ordel (30 Mar 2022)

La podría fichar Santiago Segura para la siguiente de torrente


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> El problema es que una escopeta a distancia corta o media directamente amputa todo lo que toque. Es demasiado brutal.



Así es. Por desgracia en mi casa hubo tres. Sé lo que es tirar con esto, con cartuchos de 50 gr, cartuchos de postas, y lo más jodio, balas.


----------



## vanderwilde (30 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No quise escuchar mas porque vi rápido de que iba el tema y no me interesó, pero me llamó la atención el aspecto físico de las dos guardias. Eran dos botijos muy bajitas y entradas en carnes. No me cuadró nada, recuerdo que hace veinte años las pruebas físicas para entrar ahí eran exigentes y estas no creo que sean capaces ni de correr cien metros.
> 
> Ya me direis que pueden hacer estas si se tuvieran que enfrentar a un mostrenco medio loco de 120 kilos.



Así se ponen todas. Algunas se levantan de la silla y se asfixian. Es cierto, yo me presenté en el 95, y el examen era de EGB, pero las pruebas físicas sí eran jodías. 

Esa gente, aparte de tomar el sol en la puerta del cuartelillo, que estarán sobrados de vitamina D, tenían que obligarlos a hacer instrucción un día a la semana. 

Me cago en el copón, pero si están mejor que los que hacían la mili en la Cruz Roja.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



Cómo sois los manginas sobreprotectores de mujeras...
Os ponéis histéricos para "defender" mujeras.
Creéis que así os las vaís a follar.
Y no.

Sólo graznáis encontra de hombres desde detrás del teclado.
Tú en la vida eral no habrías hecho nada.
Eres un funci de mierda, con un avatar de mierda de dibujo animado, lo cual ya ea indicido de tu diarrea mental progre
De animé para más señas (lo cual es síntoma de mayor blandura).

Todos los progres igual con los avatares de dibujitos.
Sois seres infantiles e infantilizados.

A ver si cuadno lso moros e islámicos manden te aplcias igual a "pegartiros en al cabeza".
No te jode...


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Mar 2022)

Joder la charo que puta vergüenza ajena.. Chilla como cuando me estoy follando una cerda y está a punto de correrse.


----------



## Dosto (30 Mar 2022)

La voz le la Charo gritándole que se acabaron las tonterías lo envalentonaba mas.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me parece no proporcional atacar con un arma de fuego a un atacante con arma blanca.



Eso se arregla con un carrito de golf, y que lleven hierros de todo tipo, cuchillo , ropera, mandoble, lanza...


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si te viene un tio con arma blanca puedes defenderte mediante tecnicas letales de artes marciales que ademas forman parte de la formacion de la policia.



Un tio con cuchillo es un cinturon negro 13avo dan, con dos calaveras de plata.
Mi sensei nos hacia prácticas con cuchillo de plástico, se lo daba al último que habia entrado, para que vieramos lo fácil que es que te la den hasta sabiendo, menos pelis.


----------



## Torreznos de Soria (30 Mar 2022)

Preciosa la costa malagueña, lo podían haber hecho peor o mejor, simplemente lo hicieron.


----------



## yavantres (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> *Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías.* A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. *Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza.* Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.


----------



## Sportacus (30 Mar 2022)

Tenemos la peor sanidad del mundo y la peor policía(incluyo la Guardia Civil) , quizá hace unas décadas nos servía ambas, pero ahora nos estamos dando cuenta que son auténtica basura. Cuando necesitéis un servicio médico o policial os daréis cuenta de su nula utilidad y eficacia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> De 5 disparos 1 en la pierna, imaginaos si hay más gente por aquí a la que podrían haber recibido impactos de las balas perdidas.



Tú sí que eres un bala perdida.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Ya, pero imagino que cambia la cosa según países vs España, en USA las explicaciones que das que es casi de informe rutinario "el agresor negrito comenzó a disparar hacia nosotros, lo abatimos, caso cerrado" que en España que tienes que ir con el meado en la punta y donde el delincuente pareces tú, que si no te sale muy bien la comparecencia te espera un via crucis judicial e igual al final todo se salda razonablemente pero es que andar con la mosca de si vas a ir preso o no, inhabilitación etc no es plato de buen gusto.



¿Eres un perro con placa?


----------



## Llorón (30 Mar 2022)

Luego con moritos que van con cuchillos por la calle no tienen cojones de apretar el gatillo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tú sí que eres un bala perdida.



Tendría que haberte impactado a tí, pesado.


----------



## roquerol (30 Mar 2022)

Madre mía solo saben pegar porrazos a viejos. Que vergüenza de policía.


----------



## myles (30 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Entonces podemos aceptar que sea ella la que en caso de necesidad vaya a salvarte a ti.
> Cuando firmamos??
> Yo estoy de acuerdo.



He dicho que es realmente difícil manejar esa situación, ahora piensa si la agente "puede" hacer blanco.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Están para proponer para sanción a remeros pagaimpuestos. No para neutralizar un atacante que no tiene nada que perder.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Mar 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Tendría que haberte impactado a tí, pesado.


----------



## unaburbu (30 Mar 2022)

Lo de evitar que un subnormal se quite la vida es lo más antinatura que existe. Deja que Darwin haga su trabajo, coño.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres un perro con placa?



No, por mucho asco que le tenga a los canicías no me impide ver el disparate que es que el delincuente vaya siempre un paso por delante en derechos hasta de la policía, es extraño esto no se haya convertido en México D.F aunque poco le debe quedar.


----------



## kemado (30 Mar 2022)

La Guardia Civil, lo primero que tiene que hacer es cambiar el tipo de municion, como el resto de policías. Poner expansiva en vez de blindada. Luego, poner el taser de dotación .
De cambiar la legislación y los protocolos para poder usar más fácil la pistola, ya ni hablamos…(Se les mete en la cabeza a fuego en las academias y el día a día que antes de disparar el arma, cualquier cosa)
Sin contar que las prácticas con la pistola, son pocas y malas o inexistentes


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Todo el que tenga policías en el entorno cercano, sabrá cómo van las cosas realmente. NO LOS ENTRENAN PARA NADA y la mayoría no quieren problemas, más allá de patrullar y hacer acto de presencia. Luego pasan estas cosas. Al final, los policías son seres humanos como cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Mar 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Tenemos la peor sanidad del mundo y la peor policía(incluyo la Guardia Civil) , quizá hace unas décadas nos servía ambas, pero ahora nos estamos dando cuenta que son auténtica basura. Cuando necesitéis un servicio médico o policial os daréis cuenta de su nula utilidad y eficacia.



siempre han sido asi 
pasa que antes no nos dabamos cuenta
es cuando se les necesita en circunstancias chungas cuando se demuestra lo que son 
ademas el estado no para de reclutar a tontos del culo cuya mision es seguir ordenes. 
no necesitan cerebro y se nota.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Mar 2022)

kemado dijo:


> La Guardia Civil, lo primero que tiene que hacer es cambiar el tipo de municion, como el resto de policías. Poner expansiva en vez de blindada. Luego, poner el taser de dotación .
> De cambiar la legislación y los protocolos para poder usar más fácil la pistola, ya ni hablamos…(Se les mete en la cabeza a fuego en las academias y el día a día que antes de disparar el arma, cualquier cosa)
> Sin contar que las prácticas con la pistola, son pocas y malas o inexistentes



ahi ahi dandole armas al enemigo
a partir de ahora te tasearan como a un animal 

prefiero que lleven balas y disparen a matar. 
asi es mas facil suicidarse.

cualquier dia te ves como delincuente en este pais. 
y te arrepentiras de decir esas chorradas.

la policia cuanto mas indefensa mejor


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Cómo sois los manginas sobreprotectores de mujeras...
> Os ponéis histéricos para "defender" mujeras.
> Creéis que así os las vaís a follar.
> Y no.
> ...



Qué sabrás tú de lo que yo soy o dejo de ser, o de lo que hago o dejo de hacer. Tontorrón.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Buuuf, cuanto tópico de primero de burbuga junto. Que no me disgusta, ojo, pero más de dos seguidos en un mismo mensaje me empalaga.



¿Primero de burbuja?
Pero que nuevo eres....


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú de lo que yo soy o dejo de ser, o de lo que hago o dejo de hacer. Tontorrón.



Ya puedes borrar deprisa y corriendo todos los posts donde decías que eres funcivago.

Quizás seas (funci)vaga a secas.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Lo dudo que se lo llegara a clavar. La civil va reculando, pistola en mano y apuntando al mismo tiempo, con cartucho en la recámara y lista para hacer fuego. Coge posición, apunta, y le vuela la cabeza en lo que el imbécil ese trata de acercarse más. Además ya lleva un tiro en la pierna. No es lo mismo que tenga que desenfundar el arma a la situación del vídeo.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El tío fue a por ella con un machete en la mano y se llevó un tiro.
> 
> Olé sus ovarios. Más valiente que muchos que por aquí comentáis la jugada desde el sofá.



Para empezar, un arma reglamentaria se debe sujertas segun el reglamento o el entrenamiento. Eso de dar tiros con una mano es de ver muchas peliculas y de que te hayan regalado la plaza. El arma se sujeta con las dos manos y apuntando; los pasos en todas direcciones estan entrenados y si se te acerca mucho tras 2 disparos a las piernas pues ya disparas los que hagan falta para abatir al tarado.

Cogiendo asi el arma e ir dando saltitos como si fueras un conejito lo unico que puede pasar es que no aciertes y la bala ser pierda, pudiendo herir o matar a otra persona.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> La actuación de la chica a sido lamentable.
> Con algo de mala suerte le hubiera dado a su compañero.
> Da vergüenza ajena.



El compañero debería saber donde situarse fuera de la línea de fuego. La iniciativa del uso del arma la ha tomado ella, así que el compi ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, apoyar y no entorpecer. Y entre otras cosas salir de la línea de fuego.

Un saludo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

myles dijo:


> Muy difícil lo que ha hecho.
> 1ª Manejar una RS con cierta templanza.
> 2ª Disparar abajo y acertar en un punto no vital...... CORRIENDO.
> 3ª Mantener el control de situación, le hace un quiebro y tira nuevamente.
> 4ª Crear posición dominante se aleja metros para tener tiempo para nuevos disparos y a la vez que sus disparos sean RECTOS,ya que sus compañeros están en el lado dcho de la calle.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Un análisis certero.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> No veía la misma actitud cuando los agentes se enfrentaban a los Yihadistas y los acusaban de gatillo fácil. Claro que aquí como es un "maltratador" todo vale.



Fui de los que celebré la actuación del mosso ex legionario. Además yo creo que hubiera hecho lo mismo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Por qué usáis esa gilipollez de "los ovarios"?
> 
> Se dice *OLÉ SUS COJONES*, y es una frase hecha, no significa que "tenga huevos" igual que "buenos días" no significa que haga buen día ni "eres un cornudo" que tenga cuernos.
> 
> ...



La expresión de los ovarios le he escuchado desde hace décadas, y me parece apropiada. No hay ni feminismo ni mierdas de esas detrás. Aborrezco esas ideologías progres y los feminismos y las etiquetas en general.

Dicho lo anterior, discrepo en el análisis de la situación. Más arriba he dejado citado un mensaje que hace un buen análisis de esa situación, Y cuando le desarman con la extensible la pierna ya le ha empezado a doler y posiblemente el tiro le haya hecho tomar al imbécil contacto con la realidad. Se le ha pasado el efecto de la coca en cuanto el cerebro ha visto peligro para la vida y ha tomado el control de la parte volitiva de la conducta de ese gilipollas.

Un saludo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ya puedes borrar deprisa y corriendo todos los posts donde decías que eres funcivago.
> 
> Quizás seas (funci)vaga a secas.



No voy a perder el tiempo borrando nada. Soy funci y además con unos cuantos trienios....


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Para empezar, un arma reglamentaria se debe sujertas segun el reglamento o el entrenamiento. Eso de dar tiros con una mano es de ver muchas peliculas y de que te hayan regalado la plaza. El arma se sujeta con las dos manos y apuntando; los pasos en todas direcciones estan entrenados y si se te acerca mucho tras 2 disparos a las piernas pues ya disparas los que hagan falta para abatir al tarado.
> 
> Cogiendo asi el arma e ir dando saltitos como si fueras un conejito lo unico que puede pasar es que no aciertes y la bala ser pierda, pudiendo herir o matar a otra persona.



Pocas armas has cogido. Hablas sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Te dejo el comentario de más arriba del forero. Sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo borrando nada. Soy funci y además con unos cuantos trienios....



Y parece que policía.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

kemado dijo:


> La Guardia Civil, lo primero que tiene que hacer es cambiar el tipo de municion, como el resto de policías. Poner expansiva en vez de blindada. Luego, poner el taser de dotación .
> De cambiar la legislación y los protocolos para poder usar más fácil la pistola, ya ni hablamos…(Se les mete en la cabeza a fuego en las academias y el día a día que antes de disparar el arma, cualquier cosa)
> Sin contar que las prácticas con la pistola, son pocas y malas o inexistentes



La munición de uso policial es siempre semi blindada.


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (30 Mar 2022)

No saben ni correr los picoletos de mierda 

Manejan la porra que parece una niña dandole a una piñata

La mitad de estos debían recibir más collejas de pequeños...


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Y parece que policía.



Ya me gustaría. Un día en una inspección coincidí con unos uniformados, y las oficinistas y las tías que por allí habían no dejaban de mirarles y murmurar. Se los comían con los ojos. Se tienen que hartar a follar.

Creo que ya comenté una vez la anécdota. Yo soy un aburrido y gris funcionario de ministerio....sin lugar a dudas un señor la mar de aburrido.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Mar 2022)

Madre mía con las guardias civilas histéricas que tenemos...en cuanto se produzca el levantamiento de la moronegrada nos vamos a quedar sin guardias civiles mujeres.


----------



## Educo Gratis (30 Mar 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Desde el sofá de casa es muy fácil decir tonterías. A mi me gustaría verte a ti en la misma situación, campeón. La Agente merece una medalla, y ha demostrado tener los ovarios bien puestos. El imbécil se ha llevado al menos un tiro en la pierna. Yo le habría disparado a su asquerosa cabeza. Hubiera resultado más barato para la sociedad quitar de en medio a un montón de mierda que ahora tener que pagarle su estancia en la cárcel y sus mierdas.



Y hubieras demostrado la misma ineptitud y falta de entrenamiento. No se dispara a la cabeza, se dispara al centro de masas, es decir al pecho. Disparar a la cabeza hubiera supuesto un peligro, primero para tí misma porqué al fallar tu disparo das el tiempo necesario a tu agresor para que cierre el espacio que os separa y te raje el cuello, y segundo y lo más importante, pones en riesgo la vida de inocentes que corran por los alrededores.

Disparar a la cabeza y fallar supone un tiro limpio que sale directo hacia algun lado, "una bala perdida" muy peligrosa.

Lo mismo que lo que ha hecho esta agente, disparar a las piernas con una sola mano en plan salvaje oeste ha hecho que falle el 80% de los disparos que ha metido. Esas balas rebotan y van a algun lado, son muy peligrosas. 

Si se amenaza tu vida no queda otra, apuntar al centro de masas y vaciar el cargador.

Lamentable formación lo mires como lo mires.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (30 Mar 2022)

Es que los y las charoagentes están especializadas en la peligrosa tarea de inmovilizar viejas, timoratos e impedidos. Cada vez que se graba una detención de gente funcional, sin necesidad de que sean Van Dammes, el ridículo que hacen es espantoso.

Adolescentes moros, insultando escupiendo y meando (literalmente) en munipas de Vascomordor. (si alguien lo recuerda que ponga el vídeo), negros 2x2 vapuleando monillos, gitanacos cuchillo en mano cagándose en la puta madre de los patrulleros marchándose caminando y con el cuchillo.... en fin, la colección de vídeos es tan grande como esperpéntica.

De vez en cuando sale algún video de charopolicías dando una paliza a un viejo a un loco o a un borracho. Recuerdo también ver a los mossos en mi calle empujando y zarandeando a un señor de 85 años por querer entrar a la casa ocupada de su vecina. Kinkis con placa y pistola.

La policía española es lamentablemente paco desde siempre, y que la hayan llenado de botijos inútiles histéricos y asustadizos no mejora el cuerpo, por más que el ejército planchabragas de burbuja venga a defender lo indefendible. Ese esperpento saltarín ya debería estar fuera del cuerpo, de hecho, no debería haber entrado nunca, pero como ahora prima más la imagen que la efectividad, pues así nos va.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Y hubieras demostrado la misma ineptitud y falta de entrenamiento. No se dispara a la cabeza, se dispara al centro de masas, es decir al pecho. Disparar a la cabeza hubiera supuesto un peligro, primero para tí misma porqué al fallar tu disparo das el tiempo necesario a tu agresor para que cierre el espacio que os separa y te raje el cuello, y segundo y lo más importante, pones en riesgo la vida de inocentes que corran por los alrededores.
> 
> Disparar a la cabeza y fallar supone un tiro limpio que sale directo hacia algun lado, "una bala perdida" muy peligrosa.
> 
> ...



Que lo mío es una declaración de intenciones, que yo de esto no tengo ni puta idea más allá de lo que leo por el foro y sé sobre armas de cuando hice la mili e íbamos a las teóricas del tiro y luego al campo a pegar tiros con fusiles y subfusiles y la pistola de la marca Llama. Lo del tiro en la cabeza es una declaración de intenciones, de máximos. Luego los que sepan pues que hagan lo que tengan que hacer, que cada uno pues tiene que saber de su oficio.

Un saludo.


----------



## elena francis (30 Mar 2022)

Yo no he dicho que sea fácil. He alabado la acción de la civil, pues me ha parecido buena, decidida y valiente.


----------



## MulderX (30 Mar 2022)

Joder, qué ridículo y paco es todo. Desde la frasecita de "se acabaron las tonterías" de la agente, como si estuviese en una serie de polis de esas americanas, hasta el otro agente cagado, los saltitos con los disparos (que prácticamente le da en la pierna de coña) en fin, un sinsentido todo. Y luego, si al final del vídeo aparecen como 6 o 7 agentes más, ¿por qué narices no han actuado antes y han prevenido el show paupérrimo de las pistolitas? Eso sin mencionar que el compañero parecía más que dispuesto a dejar que el susodicho sujeto violento apuñalase a su compañera ya que no hace nada por ayudar (ni siquiera un disparo por la espalda vaya).

Los que decís cosas como "tendrías que haberte visto en su situación", "ole sus narices" etc jamás habéis empuñado un arma o disparado, ¿verdad? Lo único que puedes conseguir disparando así (aparte de creerte un flipado de peli de Holllywood) es que las balas acaben impactando e hiriendo a otra persona por accidente. Si lo que quieres es disparar a un punto no vital te quedas a una distancia prudencial, coges el arma debidamente, apuntas y disparas. Se supone que los blancos en movimiento han tenido que practicarlos en la academia de tiro (si es que a día de hoy les enseñan algo).


----------



## pandillero (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Anda que el que pierde la porra.


----------



## dinio amol (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



En España ya no hay nada normal.


----------



## Tackler (30 Mar 2022)

Yo entre los que dicen "5 disparos y solo le da en la pierna" como si lo que buscara fuera otra cosa... Precisamente le da solo en la pierna porque es lo que quiere.

Luego enlazais noticias de Twitter donde dicen ", La CNP" cuando es la guardia civil pues ya es que no te puedes tomar en serio nada de lo que enlazais.

Este foro está lleno de inútiles, otro diciendo que el tío va desarmado... En fin.


----------



## extremista999 (30 Mar 2022)

Igual que la policía americana vamos jajajajajajaja a estos dos gilipollas les falta calle,mucha calle y rodaje.

Si han tenido que mandar 8 patrullas y pegar 6 tiros para intentar reducir a una persona mayor medio drogada, imaginaros que nuestra policía tuviera que hacerle frente a bandas de niggas estadounidenses o meterse en medio de una "balacera" con carteres de la droga latinoamericanos.

Luego pasa lo que pasa, que les sale un moro medio chungo y no hay huevos a reducirlo o les dan de hostias a los polis.

Perdona pero no, está policía no está preparada ni formada ni rodada para la nueva realidad que se nos hecha encima.

Esta Policía solo está hecha para tomar acciones contra los contribuyentes y obreros blancos porqué nosotros si que somos dóciles y tragamos con todo.

A esta policía le falta calle, mucha calle, pero muchísima. Ahora se darán cuenta que ser poli no es poner multas por bozal, de tráfico y viogenizadoras,ese va a ser el menor de sus problemas con el país que se nos está quedando, y ahora encima con más del 90% del pueblo en contra de ellos.

Ni izquierda, ni derecha,ni tercerposicionistas se fían ya de ellos. Antes de la pandemia y dictadura sanchista, gozaban de buen apoyo popular quitando a los guarretes, rojelios y filoterroristas.


----------



## Tackler (30 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Igual que la policía americana vamos jajajajajajaja a estos dos gilipollas les falta calle,mucha calle y rodaje.
> 
> Si han tenido que mandar 8 patrullas y pegar 6 tiros para intentar reducir a una persona mayor medio drogada, imaginaros que nuestra policía tuviera que hacerle frente a bandas de niggas estadounidenses o meterse en medio de una "balacera" con carteres de la droga latinoamericanos.
> 
> ...



La policía tiene miedo a la legalidad, no a los delincuentes. Y eso debería ser un punto positivo para la sociedad porque quiere decir que los controles funcionan. Si un policía utiliza el arma tiene que estar sobre los supuestos legales para ello y siempre con oportunidad congruencia y proporcionalidad. Si algo de eso falla ya estará el sistema judicial para hundirte la carrera y para que te acuerdes del incidente toda tu vida de la responsabilidad civil que vas a tener que pagar (o tú o el estado) y que posiblemente puedas perder el puesto en la calle o/y el trabajo de policía.

Pon facilidades a la policía y la policía actuará el consecuencia. El protocolo de uso del arma es el que es y si no tienes pistolas inmovilizadoras eléctricas lo que hay es lo que hay con un arma blanca. Eso de usar técnicas de defensa personal queda muy bonito sobre el papel pero es la mejor manera de salir apuñalado.

Alguno se sorprende de cómo el tipo puede seguir caminando habiendo recibido disparos (oh! sorpresa, la realidad no es como las películas) En la vida real un cuerpo humano cae disparando en la pierna cuando provocas un daño físico y real en el sistema óseo o articular de la pierna, un tiro en la musculatura no va a afectar a que puedas caminar un poco más, lo que afecta es la perdida de volumen sanguíneo y por lo tanto bajada de tensión y entonces es cuando caes, pero eso no ocurre en segundos, sino que tarda más, de ahí que existan los torniquetes y de tiempo a ponérselos cuando recibes daño con sangrado en las extremidades.

Luego están los que se sorprenden de que no acierte todas, como si disparar a un blanco en movimiento mientras tú te mueves huyendo fuera algo posible de manera fácil.


Y luego están los energúmenos que dan para capítulo aparte, esos que dicen que utilizar un arms de fuego contra un arma blanca no es proporcional, cuando está demostrado que un arma blanca a corta distancia es más peligrosa que un arma de fuego a corta distancia en cuanto a daños que provoca, puede provocar o la facilidad de provocarlos sin entrenamiento previo, solo necesitas empuñarlo y querer usarlo.


La actuación está perfecta, es proporcional, dispara a las piernas, no hay heridos y el tío es detenido. Judicialmente no le va a pasar nada. Además es mujer con lo cual tiene ventaja ante un posible juicio.


----------



## meusac (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA



vaya vergüenza, es el problema de considerar capaz a quien no lo es


----------



## meusac (30 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía tiene miedo a la legalidad, no a los delincuentes. Y eso debería ser un punto positivo para la sociedad porque quiere decir que los controles funcionan. Si un policía utiliza el arma tiene que estar sobre los supuestos legales para ello y siempre con oportunidad congruencia y proporcionalidad. Si algo de eso falla ya estará el sistema judicial para hundirte la carrera y para que te acuerdes del incidente toda tu vida de la responsabilidad civil que vas a tener que pagar (o tú o el estado) y que posiblemente puedas perder el puesto en la calle o/y el trabajo de policía.
> 
> Pon facilidades a la policía y la policía actuará el consecuencia. El protocolo de uso del arma es el que es y si no tienes pistolas inmovilizadoras eléctricas lo que hay es lo que hay con un arma blanca. Eso de usar técnicas de defensa personal queda muy bonito sobre el papel pero es la mejor manera de salir apuñalado.
> 
> ...



Se nota que eres del gremio


----------



## etsai (30 Mar 2022)

Y da gracias a que el tarao no se haya hecho con la pistola de la agente...


----------



## SrPurpuron (30 Mar 2022)

Si le quitaran del sueldo el gasto por bala, aprendería a disparar mejor.


----------



## A.Daimiel (30 Mar 2022)

si le pegó un tiro, bien pegado. Mis dieses a la charo cop


----------



## pandillero (30 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía tiene miedo a la legalidad, no a los delincuentes. Y eso debería ser un punto positivo para la sociedad porque quiere decir que los controles funcionan. Si un policía utiliza el arma tiene que estar sobre los supuestos legales para ello y siempre con oportunidad congruencia y proporcionalidad. Si algo de eso falla ya estará el sistema judicial para hundirte la carrera y para que te acuerdes del incidente toda tu vida de la responsabilidad civil que vas a tener que pagar (o tú o el estado) y que posiblemente puedas perder el puesto en la calle o/y el trabajo de policía.
> 
> Pon facilidades a la policía y la policía actuará el consecuencia. El protocolo de uso del arma es el que es y si no tienes pistolas inmovilizadoras eléctricas lo que hay es lo que hay con un arma blanca. Eso de usar técnicas de defensa personal queda muy bonito sobre el papel pero es la mejor manera de salir apuñalado.
> 
> ...



Ese es el problema que sois capaces de argumentar cualquier cosa con tal de disculpar a un compañero, aunque lo haga mal, y no digo que éste sea el caso. Pero tus argumentos no hay por donde cogerlos, y lo peor es que estás convencido de tener razón. Es verdad que las leyes no os protegen, pero bien que os empleais a fondo aunque sabeis que actuais contra la ley, como con la pandemia, pero claro hay incentivos económicos e impunidad, luego no os quejeis cuando la gente normal os escupa a la cara.


----------



## perrosno (30 Mar 2022)

Goder, que tia mas lamentabla, ay dio mio!!!!!


----------



## baifo (30 Mar 2022)

Le ha echado cojones, bravo por la chica.


----------



## 8cilindros (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> 5 DISPAROS Y SOLO LE DA EN LA PIERNA
> 
> Y LA POLICHARO NO PARA DE DECIR *SE ACABARON LAS TONTERIAS* JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> ...



Punto número 1: de primeras, se intenta disparar en una zona no vital, como son las piernas.

Punto número 2: las piernas son un blanco más complicado de alcanzar que el abdomen, por motivos evidentes. Ya me gustaría verte a tí que haces, ¿has disparado alguna vez un arma de fuego?

Punto número 3: finalmente, si el tío está encabronadísimo de coca, se procede a disparar en el abdomen.

Punto número 4: los 3 puntos anteriores lo sabe hacer cualquier agente medianamente bien formado.

Punto número 5: la mujer del video no era uno de esos agentes.


----------



## Burbujarras (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> EN UN PAIS CON LOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, EL AGENTE TENDRÍA LIBERTAD PARA DISPARAR Y EL AGRESOR HUBIERA ACABADO MUERTO IPSO FACTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un país neocon fascista, como estados unidos, tendrías más audiencia. Incluso ahí, tenéis que huir despavoridos a gab y apelar a marx en vuestra lucha contra el malvado big tech de reddit, del que curiosamente eres en refugeta. Además, tendrías que elegir ejemplos con el poli herido, y no ejemplos que demuestran que la poli usana mata sin causa, pero eso sería pedir neuronas a la alta burguesía boomer wasp que os aplaude.


----------



## Tackler (30 Mar 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ese es el problema que sois capaces de argumentar cualquier cosa con tal de disculpar a un compañero, aunque lo haga mal, y no digo que éste sea el caso. Pero tus argumentos no hay por donde cogerlos, y lo peor es que estás convencido de tener razón. Es verdad que las leyes no os protegen, pero bien que os empleais a fondo aunque sabeis que actuais contra la ley, como con la pandemia, pero claro hay incentivos económicos e impunidad, luego no os quejeis cuando la gente normal os escupa a la cara.




Cuéntame esos incentivos económicos porque me da que lo has soñado.


----------

